# Nathaly's Flower/Butterfly Garden



## Brian S (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if I am posting this in the correct place or not. :? 

I kinda consider this "natural habitat" even though I did the planting of the flowers. The inverts in this thread are certainly wild (in more ways than one)

Anyway.....

This year I started a flower garden for Nathaly with perenial flowers. I honestly didnt know what a perenial was until this year LOL. Anyway, I think I have done pretty well for my first attempt at flower gardening. Next year should be even better because I will be adding new plants. The best thing about this would be the fact it attracts some neat bugs!!! I never thought I would say this but I must admit this has been alot of fun this Summer!! If you have just a small amount of space, planting a flower/bug garden is pretty interesting to say the least!!

I have noticed that the butterfly population has been declining some lately. This Misumena misumenops (Flower Crab Spider) has a taste for butterflies!!! Note the beautiful yellow coloration!


This is a Monarch Butterfly caterpillar. I actually witnessed the adult laying eggs on my Milkweed plants. I have mixed feelings about this. While I want to encourage butterflies, I really dont want them to eat all my plants LOL. I have only noticed 2 caterpillars so I am leaving them there but I am keeping close tabs on them!


Here is a different Crab Spider doing....you guessed it!!! Eating my butterflies LOL


More flower pics








These are Ambush Bugs. Really cool little insects that also like to eat bees and butterflies


Check this out!! This is yet another Misumena misumenops on a Butterfly Bush. I guess this species is not able to turn purple so it changed to a white color. Too cool!!


Another visitor to the Milkweed. It better be very careful!! These flowers can be a tad dangerous LOL


This Skipper Butterfly is feeding, it also better be careful or it will become the food!


OMG!! Check this out!! The white Crab Spider found some lunch!!


Lets see that again from a different angle!


A little orange visitor


Another little Skipper enjoying some Russian Sage


----------

